# Fisons Realf



## allan proles (Jan 14, 2014)

i served on Fisons realf in 1965 as deck hand it was sailing from Immingham to Casablanca picking up phosphates anyone else on at same time very fond memories, the ship was named Abisko before Fisons Realf, and called the Real after that it was broken up at Gadani Beach Pakistan 1983 Allan Proles.


----------

